# FAO Sue B - dressage organisation



## teapot (12 July 2012)

This may help work out what's happening the days you've got tickets for. You may seen the whole team after all 

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=549345


----------



## Sue B (13 July 2012)

Thanks Teapot   Am keeping a close eye on what is coming up now.  The ticket checker link that was posted is fab!  I think I am getting a little obsessed with it though.............


----------

